
Facebook and Google Have a Problem with “Crappy” Ads - robertgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-02-01/facebook-and-google-have-a-problem-with-crappy-advertising
======
sharemywin
I get upset when people bounce so fast google analytics don't count it as a
session but they charge for it on adwords.

